# alum musky madness



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

Want to catch some musky's now is the time. I was at Alum yeaterday throwing crankbaits and caught and released 6 and lost 3. I did not even start fishing till 5pm. They are really agressive now. Seen trollers catching them too. Put your boat in 3-6 ft and cast to the shore and cover water and believe me you will catch your share.


----------



## Beer:30 (Feb 23, 2007)

Gonna have everyone tripping over eachother! Enjoy the peacefulness of not having to fight for a spot!


----------



## Danshady (Dec 14, 2006)

was you able to keep em off your bait long enough to get on any bass?


----------



## justflippin (May 6, 2004)

I was out there a week or so ago and caught 2 muskies and my buddy had a giant break at the boat. We caught 2 bass that day. We fished for 3 hours.


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

its definately crazy up there right now, ive averaged 2 per trip all spring.


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

Woop Woop looks like i am able to get out on saturday wife will be with me. She wants to troll for a ski which im game for but i also want to cast so she will be crappie fishing also, and bet she outfishes me. Man do I ever want her to tie into a 20 pound fish then she will be done fishing for the bait and concentrate on the top predator.


----------



## Capital outdoorsman (Mar 27, 2006)

Lost one at the bank last night. Haven't caught one since I was 10 in WI. It took a rather large bluegill colored shadrap. Saw the line take off in a different direction and wham. 1 jump out of the water and a shake of the head. bye bye. Nothing huge, maybe 24-26 inches. Got the adrenaline going though.


----------



## jonnyspeed (Mar 11, 2007)

I'm suprised to hear Muskie this early. Pike I can understand, but Muskie? Huh....


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

jonnyspeed said:


> I'm suprised to hear Muskie this early. Pike I can understand, but Muskie? Huh....


This early? It's April down here in Central Ohio! I used to catch them from the bank at West Branch in March. Caught two in one day during a snow storm. One west of the beach and the other in front of the Marina.


----------



## DelawareAngler (Mar 19, 2009)

has anyone ever ate one of these mofos?


----------



## lunchbox (Mar 25, 2009)

DelawareAngler said:


> has anyone ever ate one of these mofos?


i'm pretty curious about that too


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

they are not that bad I hear, I know pike are good. however, legal or not I dont see the point in keeping one big uncommon fish that can provide a great day for several people in a year, when right now hellen keller could catch enough eyes or WB or crappie to feed a family pretty much anywhere in the state.
so please, if you keep fish, keep something else. plus most fish dont taste near as good once they get very big, the pike I have had were under 30in, I dont know if big ones would be any good.


----------



## DelawareAngler (Mar 19, 2009)

If only i could catcha walleye


----------



## cpr_mike1 (Feb 25, 2009)

So who wants some money to take me out and get me a musky?


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

mike there have been tons of reports from shore. Take every medium crankbait you have got to the shore and cast and walk. Find the shallower bays. I lost one in 2 feet of water the other day off the boat.


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Had a good 40 incher that wacked a jig/pig off a large laydown today. Fought it for about 10 minutes and it came up by the boat and finally broke me off. This place is insane for musky.


----------



## cpr_mike1 (Feb 25, 2009)

I have never even looked into musky fishing. Right now the heaviest rig set up I have is 14 lb braid. Will that be okay with their teeth? I mean my dad used to musky fish all the time but I never got a chance to.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I walked the bank today. Hung a Titanium SP in a stump, tried to recover it and filled my knee high boots with water. That ended my day.


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

riverKing said:


> they are not that bad I hear, I know pike are good. however, legal or not I dont see the point in keeping one big uncommon fish that can provide a great day for several people in a year, when right now hellen keller could catch enough eyes or WB or crappie to feed a family pretty much anywhere in the state.
> so please, if you keep fish, keep something else. plus most fish dont taste near as good once they get very big, the pike I have had were under 30in, I dont know if big ones would be any good.


hellen keller could catch a muskie right now as well, do you know why hellen keller couldnt drive? she was a woman.


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

as far as 14lb braid goes, im sure you would be fine for the smaller ones. ive caught them all spring on a crankbait rod using 12 Lb mono with no leader and i havent had one break off yet. just got to remember to re-tie once in a while or when you get some damage to your line.


----------



## medicsnoke (Jan 14, 2007)

I hit alum yest evening, saw Marshall leaving in the parking lot. I stayed till the lightning ran us of the water. I never had a hit with crankbait, jig, spinner or jerk bait.


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

With all the success at Alum I hope some of the catches are being reported on the ODNR Musky Log http://www.ohiodnr.com/muskielog/welcome.aspx thanks lets keep the sport growing also report if you are fishing for them and get the big skunk which happens alot to me lol


----------



## HUNTorFISH (Dec 1, 2008)

i was able to get out and walk the bank at alum yesterday evening for awhile. 4th cast and i caught a 30incher, nothing big but still fun and a good fight. not another hit after that. in regards to the 14lbs line.... i was using 8 lbs test. i think that their teeth cutting the line is not as common as everyone thinks, ecspecially this time of the year. the musky's i have caught so far haven't been inhaling the lure, just get the last set of hooks in their mouth. set your drag loose and just fight it like you would a normal fish. 
in regards to the eating of them..... if you really want a fish to eat tight line a night crawler/minnow/chicken liver/ or something else and catch a catfish to eat if your not having much success on other fish.


----------



## cpr_mike1 (Feb 25, 2009)

Sounds good. If anyone is going to be walking the bank soon and wants someone to fish with feel free to send me a pm.


----------



## Eric-Bassin (Apr 18, 2008)

They are eating...I caught 2 bass fishing...both off the rocks on 6" Wat/chrt worm. One was 40+ and not sure on the weight but stripped line at will and had my heavy flippin stick bent in half...fun fight, but still wanted to catch a Bass!


----------



## leaflet (Jun 6, 2006)

Can't agree more with the line choice. Last summer I caught a 30inch Muskie with a 2Lb test mono while I was fishing for crappie.



HUNTorFISH said:


> fight. not another hit after that. in regards to the 14lbs line.... i was using 8 lbs test. i think that their teeth cutting the line is not as common as everyone thinks, ecspecially this time of the year. the musky's i have caught so far haven't been inhaling the lure, just get the last set of hooks in their mouth. .


----------



## Beer:30 (Feb 23, 2007)

jshbuckeye said:


> With all the success at Alum I hope some of the catches are being reported on the ODNR Musky Log http://www.ohiodnr.com/muskielog/welcome.aspx thanks lets keep the sport growing also report if you are fishing for them and get the big skunk which happens alot to me lol


Hey jshbuckeye, thanks for posting the link. I signed up and posted my musky log. Guys and Gals, this is a great opportunity to help ODNR help us. Take the time to post your log, it is not shared with anyone. Take the time to help our great fisheries in the future.


----------



## cmalinowski (Aug 25, 2007)

Do you have to tie on a steel leader?


----------



## peterson.478 (Mar 17, 2008)

Walked the north/east end of Alum trying to hook up with a musky. Managed a white bass and a foul hook on a carp. No need of a steel leader, but the waders came in heady for not losing my red eyed shad. MP


----------



## duckhound (Apr 10, 2004)

cpr_mike1
So who wants some money to take me out and get me a musky? 

You might want to try "esoxhunter". I believe he guided a few trips last year. I don't know if he has his boat ready for this year yet though. Try sending him a PM.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

This thread is worthless without pictures.

Well, Marshall has credibility.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Went up there for a few hours. Fished around a big cove. No hits. Used a bomber suspending minnow and a bigger jointed rapala. Is Alum Muskie Madness over?!


----------



## CShaver8 (Jul 12, 2005)

Mushijobah said:


> Went up there for a few hours. Fished around a big cove. No hits. Used a bomber suspending minnow and a bigger jointed rapala. Is Alum Muskie Madness over?!



Nope. I fished a bass tournament there today and hooked into a giant of a musky....must have been atleast 45". Ate a crankbait in about 8 foot of water. I was reeling it in, and felt like a brick wall just smashed it. In the past week, fishing at Alum, I have hooked into 12 muskies, and usually try to just shake them off at the boat if they are small enough


----------



## Coon_Shark (Feb 6, 2006)

Hi CShaver8,

I think I met you on the Galena boat docks on saturday? I was in the white Alumacraft 14ft deep V. I caught a little one (24"r) on saturday trolling. Congrat's on your tie in to a big one-45+ (even though you weren't targeting musky on purpose).

It wouldn't surprise me if musky madness stays this year. I understand there have already been a couple 48s caught this spring. :0)


----------



## CShaver8 (Jul 12, 2005)

Oh yeah that was me for sure.

I don't ming the muskies as long as they arent breaking off my crankbaits....I'm gonna have to start keeping a net in the boat


----------



## Capital outdoorsman (Mar 27, 2006)

crittergitter said:


> This thread is worthless without pictures.
> 
> Well, Marshall has credibility.


I discovered that whenever I would bring my camera out on fishing trips, it was a surefire way to get skunked. Thats why I never have any pictures to post.


----------



## CARP 104 (Apr 19, 2004)

I went out there 3 days ago (friday) during that nasty rain and cold front. The weather really pushed the bass back that day, only managed 1 bass but did catch 2 muskies on a jig. Both muskies about 7-8lbs.


----------



## EDD (Apr 11, 2004)

CSHAVER8 , what happened in the twin rivers tourn ,how many boats


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

Hey Edd they all went to your spot and everyone had limits.


----------



## EDD (Apr 11, 2004)

What ever , I not going to be able to fish any weekend tourn till end of may anyway


----------



## CShaver8 (Jul 12, 2005)

I think there were like 20 boats, 10lbs and change won it


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

You can still fish with one arm Edd.


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

My buddys rick and brian won. They only had 5 bites all day I thought he said they had 4 smallies and one largemouth if i remember right. Sounds like the bass bite is tough. All yea he said they caught like 3 muskies. Musky madness is not over. They will be shallow till the water warms up. Yep ED they were right on top of your honey hole Just messing man!


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Any bass guys want to take me out to experience muskie madness?!?! I will pour drinks/provide moderately priced lunch .


----------

